# pup fix



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

My goodness that really shows how small she is!
Squee!
She is a teeny princess....
Will you be keeping all three?

If so what will they all be called?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> My goodness that really shows how small she is!
> Squee!
> She is a teeny princess....
> Will you be keeping all three?
> ...


i may let 1 of the girls go


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

She is like a little tiny mouse.
Will she stay very small or eventually catch up to some extent.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> She is like a little tiny mouse.
> Will she stay very small or eventually catch up to some extent.



very small i swop 4 your girl


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lol....
I'm not sure I want a mouse in exchange for a bulldog!
Brodies a little furry slug!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Lol....
> I'm not sure I want a mouse in exchange for a bulldog!
> Brodies a little furry slug!


 brodies i top girl but you nowt see it 


i have 2 girl to swop


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

That's the first time you've ever said she's a top girl!
Lol
Usually you say she's ugly!

I've always thought her special... And wouldn't swap her for the world.
Shes my little furry slug!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Looking at this tiny pup she could well have a liver shunt


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> That's the first time you've ever said she's a top girl!
> Lol
> Usually you say she's ugly!
> 
> ...


rach1 i got you a top girl at cheap pirce yes you fugly but top


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Neil!
:gasp:
Are you calling me fugly?
Lol
(read what you put!)
Lol

I know full well she's a well bred dog... But she's also the worlds naughtiest top dog!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Looking at this tiny pup she could well have a liver shunt


Aye, that could be a possibility Shell. A blood test would tell that wouldn't it?


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

post some pics as she develops.She doesn't look like a dwarf to me.I'm very taken with her and I know you'll provide the best health care if she does turn out to need it.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> post some pics as she develops.She doesn't look like a dwarf to me.I'm very taken with her and I know you'll provide the best health care if she does turn out to need it.


she back at vet in 8days


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Are these puppies reared in the house or outside in a shed or something? That water is very dirty!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

It may be different now zoo-man but I know when I got Gus last year all the puppies were in the house... Predominately. 
Im not sure if they went out much... Neil can fill that bit in, but I do know all the other dogs come in and out, and meet the pups etc so hence why they get mucked up- playing and rolling about.
Last time I was at neils he only had out door kennels for the older dogs so I very much doubt the puppies will have been outside.
And pics I've seen of them when younger are all inside with mum!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Are these puppies reared in the house or outside in a shed or something? That water is very dirty!


everyone knows my dogs are reared in the house and even if they werent they should still have the same sanitary conditions,the reason the water looks abit dirty is the pups had messed in the bath as all pups do,my pups arent in and out of the bath i let them play in the bath for abit so theyre used to the bath,have you ever tried to bath a 6-8 stone dog that doesnt like the bath


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lol... I remember seeing pics of gus in the bath... Now he tries to get in when myself or the kids take a bath.
Lol but not lol


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Lol... I remember seeing pics of gus in the bath... Now he tries to get in when myself or the kids take a bath.
> Lol but not lol


but do you think you could get him in the bath if he didnt like bath


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

God no!
Getting him out is nightmare enough.
If he didn't want to get in the bath there would be no way I could force him.
Brodie is only half his size and don't like having her tail touched...
And if don't want you to touch it... You won't!
Lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> everyone knows my dogs are reared in the house and even if they werent they should still have the same sanitary conditions,the reason the water looks abit dirty is the pups had messed in the bath as all pups do,my pups arent in and out of the bath i let them play in the bath for abit so theyre used to the bath,have you ever tried to bath a 6-8 stone dog that doesnt like the bath


I didn't know where your pups are reared, thats why I asked.

The water looks more than a bit dirty. I don't advise people bathe puppies until they are quite a bit older than your little ones. They shouldn't really need it.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I didn't know where your pups are reared, thats why I asked.
> 
> The water looks more than a bit dirty. I don't advise people bathe puppies until they are quite a bit older than your little ones. They shouldn't really need it.


i away bath my pup as i said they will be big dog


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I didn't know where your pups are reared, thats why I asked.
> 
> The water looks more than a bit dirty. I don't advise people bathe puppies until they are quite a bit older than your little ones. They shouldn't really need it.


there probably dirty coz they dont have bedding, the bedding normally takes in dirty so you just need to wash the bedding when the pups are so young.

but these pups are just on a metal cage floor


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Why do the pups need to get used to a bath? My GSD and my Rottie have never had a bath and they are now aged about 4 years and 9 years, I find grooming gets rid of any bad smells and excess grease.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Why do the pups need to get used to a bath? My GSD and my Rottie have never had a bath and they are now aged about 4 years and 9 years, I find grooming gets rid of any bad smells and excess grease.


With Boston Terriers, we try not to bath them at all, as quite often it brings out a dose of dandruff, which isn't what we want for showing obviously!

In one pic, the little pup's muzzle is under the water!

Also bathing such young pups could stress the mother out, as they will no longer smell of her & the den.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

If you look they aren't actually in the cage in the pics...
It looks like they are but it's an optical illusion.
Look closely and you can see the bedding in the cage behind them.
It's orangey.
I know they have bedding and I will defend Neil on this one as I have been to his house several times this last year and have seen the puppies on bedding.
I have also seen piles of bedding I'm the kitchen waiting to be washed.

In terms of bathing them... Perhaps they are too young I dont know But I am glad Gus is able to be bathed as he does need bathing to help stop his skin getting sore if he gets very messed up on the beach say.

If I weren't able to get gus in the bath I'd be buggered.
My little JR hates baths but I can just pick him up...
Can't do that with gus...
Lol


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> If you look they aren't actually in the cage in the pics...
> It looks like they are but it's an optical illusion.
> Look closely and you can see the bedding in the cage behind them.
> It's orangey.
> ...





I've bathed my DDb already gotta be done she gets soo dirty running round the garden and she needs to be used to it I don't fancy wrestling her in when she's 10 stone I also bath my olde tyme he likes it and it's sometimes needed


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Although I've never bathed a pup so young I do think bulldogs enjoy and benefit from bathing.Mine queue up,it's cause for celebration.I can get all their creases well cleaned,ears and crusty bums which is a particular feature of bulldogs,between their toes as well.Nice warm massage with the shampoo and then a vigorous rub with a towel and then they race round the house in a mad joyous session.My jack russel would be horror struck,I never bath her.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> With Boston Terriers, we try not to bath them at all, as quite often it brings out a dose of dandruff, which isn't what we want for showing obviously!
> 
> In one pic, the little pup's muzzle is under the water!
> 
> Also bathing such young pups could stress the mother out, as they will no longer smell of her & the den.



the pup are 6 week and dont feed of mum now


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> there probably dirty coz they dont have bedding, the bedding normally takes in dirty so you just need to wash the bedding when the pups are so young.
> 
> but these pups are just on a metal cage floor



my pup got lot of bedding


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Why do the pups need to get used to a bath? My GSD and my Rottie have never had a bath and they are now aged about 4 years and 9 years, I find grooming gets rid of any bad smells and excess grease.



cos bulldog need to be bath imo


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine love the shower as well.Leave the cubicle door open and they are in.They make snoring sounds which is attention seeking(some people think it's growling)in the hopes that a warm shower will follow.Handy this morning when Grim plastered himself in fox crap.He had to be shoe horned out of the shower even when the water stopped.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I didn't know where your pups are reared, thats why I asked.
> 
> The water looks more than a bit dirty. I don't advise people bathe puppies until they are quite a bit older than your little ones. They shouldn't really need it.


the current litter at my work are being 'sponge bathed' cos the mother is useless and doesnt wash them properly, but they're only 4 weeks so too young to give a bath. we dont give them baths until they're leaving for they're new homes after 8 weeks.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

my bullie was bathed from a young age (not that young) but he hates water he shakes when hes soaked :lol2: 

how can you not need to wash a puppy? mine was always covered in dirt, grass stains, food or shit that he trud in...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

JPP said:


> my bullie was bathed from a young age (not that young) but he hates water he shakes when hes soaked :lol2:
> 
> how can you not need to wash a puppy? mine was always covered in dirt, grass stains, food or shit that he trud in...


Of course puppies get dirty, but they shouldn't be in need of a full bath. The mother will clean much up, but a quick wipe over with a damp cloth should suffice for the rest.


----------

